# White or chalk colored stones



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Haven't ordered any white or chalk as I have seen them advertised.
Do they shine ? If your design calls for white do you use a white, leave blank or go with crystal ones ?
We need to order more stones and was wondering if its a color worth having around.

Thanks


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

If the design calls for white, I always use crystal clear stones. I have never used white or chalk colored stones.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Crystal is what I use for white.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use the clear also.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Crystal stones


----------



## thomaswei (Sep 22, 2011)

For sure we use clear crystal


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

consensus is clear its clear. Why tho no white/chalk ? No shine ? gives a funky look ? or just cuz ?

Thanks everyone


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

My two cents worth: I think the white has too milky/solid look. It just does not have the bling factor of the clear. I feel the same way about the jet black. They are not as translucent and thus not as blingy. I guess because those evidently cannot be made translucent like the others.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats what I thought. So clear for white, what do you use to represent black ?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

freebird1963 said:


> Thats what I thought. So clear for white, what do you use to represent black ?


I use Black Diamond for black. They're super sparkly and even show up well on black t-shirts.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

It depends on the effect I'm going for as to whether or not I use actual white stones, or do the design in crystal. If it encompasses a small area of the design, like an eye for example, I will generally use the white because the lack of bling sometimes makes the design pop just that much more. This year, I used white on my Santa designs, and it really made the red portions stand out. The other thing I did was to combine the white, crystal and crystal ab stones when doing snow, and it was a great, sparkly effect

The down side is I have trouble getting them. My supplier doesn't always have them because not a lot of people demand them.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

freebird1963 said:


> Haven't ordered any white or chalk as I have seen them advertised.
> Do they shine ? If your design calls for white do you use a white, leave blank or go with crystal ones ?
> We need to order more stones and was wondering if its a color worth having around.
> 
> Thanks


Why don't you consider using Nailheads? They're less expensive and look great in white. I've attached a photo.


----------

